# QLD: Pitchpoles and Monsters.



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

There was a lot of repetition in that post. :lol: All too familiar repetition, which I have repeated a few times (I've been over several times.... backwards and frontwards and sideways and....)

Top marks for persistence, Jon. There's still a cobe out there waiting for you.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Over the falls is the worst feeling.
Even my scupper pro slowed a lot once it was swamped. 
Brings back unpleasant memories, I bet I grind my teeth tonight


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That sounded bad!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

It was going to be a third time lucky morning to. Palmy can be a prick at times even when you know the place


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Jon, AM I reading you don't use your pedals to get out? You should be able to punch through most waves generating far more thrust than you could with a paddle on a Revo. Though the paddle comes in handy to back-paddle and hold in the gutter.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

paulo said:


> Jon, AM I reading you don't use your Pedal Paddle Peddle Puddle to get out? You should be able to Medal Maddle Meddle Muddle through most waves generating far more thrust using your Pedal Paddle Peddle Puddle than you could with a Pedal Paddle Peddle Puddle on a Revo. Though the Pedal Paddle Peddle Puddle comes in handy to back-Pedal Paddle Peddle Puddle and hold in the Medal Maddle Meddle Muddle gutter.


FIFY


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Long way to drive for a swim.

Even in the stealth I have those days sometimes. It is a scary bit of beach Palmy.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

nezevic said:


> liam8227 said:
> 
> 
> > Jon did you take your mirage drive out? The drive well drains very fast on my adventure. I can get out but never back!
> ...


Front hatch is the only decent place to put it, it's not that much weight??
Or you could pedal as well as paddle to get extra speed.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Haha, awesome, love the report.

Been there, done that. It certainly gets the heart pumping, but provided you've set yourself up well enough and you don't lose gear it's more fun than scary. The scary part is how unfit I am and how buggered I end up after that adrenaline charged dash through the sets. Sometimes I feel like having a little lie down as the adrenaline drains from my system, the come down is a biatch.

Got to admit that I haven't been pitchpoled as yet (I'm sure my day is coming though) but I have had waves that hit me so hard in the chest that I got jettisoned off the back of my yak, that's always a bit surreal.....


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

nezevic said:


> I was going really really well except for the last wave.


Been there....



nezevic said:


> I couldn't make headway enough against the broken water


Done that....

Thanks for the report Jon,

Palmy can be a Bastard.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeez Jon, felt like I was there! The revo comes with a plug for the mirage drive hole, maybe try sticking that in and putting the drive in the front hatch. That hole creates an amazing amount of drag itself. However, I can see why you would be thinking 525 or 575 right about now too.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Great trip report by the way, I've never done a true surf launch but now i feel like I never have to!


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

You crazy Peddle people :lol: , sorry couldn't help myself, was just reading that other thread.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't see the point of having a kayak with peddles and not using them. I know what you mean about it filling up as it happens in my outback too but I find the best thing to get rid of that water is to get moving as quick as you can by flogging the peddles to get some speed. I always paddle and peddle, less time in the impact zone the better. I admit it can be tricky using peddles paddle and steering with the rudder. Will certainly wake you up if it's 4am but you can recover when rigging up out the back.

No good rips at palmy at the moment?


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

That brings back memories of a photo from Noosa. I'm sure that will happen to most of us at some point. I came close while I was coming back in once when a rouge wave built up behind me and I was facing straight down the wave with the nose slightly submarining. Luckily I managed to go sideways and the wave crashed over the top of me but it looks like a long way down when you facing straight down a wave.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> I couldn't make headway enough against the broken water. And then got flipped over backwards again on the final wave. It's such a shame I'd stowed my gopro for the launches. It would have made a spectacular video.


Done the ring around Jon, and you have been nominated to repeat Monday's launch with the GoPro on. You are NOT permitted to make it through....we want pitchpoles! :lol:


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Or the next safety day you could hold at the coast and do a demonstration of pitchpoles in the surf with all your gear out again and demonstrate recovery and re entry. I'm sure you will get plenty of numbers to the safety day just to see that. I won't be there though, I've already seen you do it at Noosa.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Kudos for attempting a surf launch in the semi dark Would also love to see the video but I feel your pain with words only. I have no advice on how to pull it off cos I am not a surf launcher and I never will be. Good luck for the exams. Hopefully followed by some time off and more fishing time.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> Or the next safety day you could hold at the coast and do a demonstration of pitchpoles in the surf with all your gear out again and demonstrate recovery and re entry. I'm sure you will get plenty of numbers to the safety day just to see that. I won't be there though, I've already seen you do it at Noosa.


Moderators HELP! This man has incriminating evidence. He needs to be used for crab pot bait ASAP.


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

What a great write up!
That kinda launch gets the heart racing....
The thing for me is once im out there....i know im going to have to come back. 
And that is never pretty!
Lookout swimmers....


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bildad said:


>


Can't be Jon - that guy made it! :lol:


----------

